
The Surreal Madness of Ethereum's Pyramid Schemes - MrBingley
https://medium.com/@optimumregret/the-surreal-madness-of-ethereums-pyramid-schemes-da705fe7d92e
======
MrBingley
> Later, the OG PoWHcoin smart contract — that immutable, incredible
> construction made out of memes and duct tape — was drained completely of its
> $2 million total, leaving Ponzibot with the loss of over $2.5 million on his
> hands.

> How?

> Because the developers of the OG contract had failed to use the safe math
> functions included in Solidity, the language of Ethereum’s smart contracts,
> this allowed an unknown hacker to make an unsigned integer underflow
> withdrawal — giving themselves an infinite number of PoWH’s tokens to
> withdraw, and draining the contract.

It is absurd that one needs to _opt-in_ to unsigned integer underflow
checking, especially in a language designed for writing financial contracts.

